# In Memory of my Angels



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

The song repeats...Thank you Michael!
God speed my Angels
We miss you
❤❤❤❤


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

That was an amazing way to pay tribute to your loved ones..... Such gorgeous pups and a beautiful way to keep them with you......


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

In case some of the new members did not know. The 3 Shepherds at the top of the page by your name, are these 3 angels. The urn pendant is amazing craftwork, that is a beautiful tribute to them, and so is the video. Rest in Peace Angels.....


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh Brigitte, 
What a wonderful tribute to your beautiful dogs. I love the necklace, made and filled with love, hugs to you.
Karen


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Truly beautiful tribute. What a wonderful life to be remembered this way. Rest in peace.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Thank you


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

What a beautiful tribute to your three angels.


----------

